# found a dappled buckling in Canada!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I am going to buy him. What do you think? 

8 months old weighed in at 100 lbs 

First pics is of him

Other pictures is his sire and last buck is his grand sire.
2x2 teats good bite and scrotum and is show correct in every way I was told.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My first thought is he's not very long in the back.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

That's what I thought till I asked he responded and said this 
They are aug born buck kids, that are with him, in one pic he is sniffing a full size doe in the pen beside him, he is not the tallest buck, but he is thick & wide, he is long & his legs are almost ideal, there is far too much set in a lot of bucks legs, the thurl placement is way too far back on some of the bucks I have seen pictured.



I forgot to mention he's full-blooded to


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I personally like him from the pics.

I think if he does lack length, which it does appear that way, you can put him in with your longer bodied Doe's.

His grandsire the solid red, has a bad topline and deep drop in the tailhead, but it appears his sire the spotted sire and himself have a good topline and not such a drastic drop in the tailhead. So that bad trait appears to be bred out in them, which is good. If you have does with good toplines and no drop in the tail heads, I would put that buck with them. You don't want that trait to come back in the kids. 

Glad he is FB, is he registered?

Are these most the recent pics of him? Do they have any front and rear pics?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He Is registered  I am getting more pics on the weekend that's when the seller has a day off. And at the Same time I can get daylight pics


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So exciting!!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Good luck! I know you've been searching and patiently waiting


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yup! Does anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like him a lot! Good find!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

BOERKING said:


> He Is registered  I am getting more pics on the weekend that's when the seller has a day off. And at the Same time I can get daylight pics


 That is awesome Joshua, hope he has good width ect too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa. He looks HUGE! (and handsome!)


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

According to the seller he does have good width. The breeder who is selling him is fairly reputable. How much do you think he is worth guys?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Around $1,000?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it just me or is the sire's face extremely flat? Maybe it's the angle, but his nose looks so smushed into his face. I'm not into Boers so don't know what's acceptable or desired as far as heads and noses go.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

His head looks good to me... :shrug:


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I got him for 500. Super deal. People locally don't believe me they all expected around 2k lol. 

My dad's going to pay the breeder today.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Good deal! Who's the breeder?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool. That's a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a really good price for him. Grab him up quick. 


I agree with Crossroads boers, the Sire's head looks good to me as well, not flat at all.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice boy! High Octane breeds some really thick, deep bodied goats  He has some nice animals in his pedigree.

Good find


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I said yesterday I would buy him and pay him next day since it was late. My dad called 3 times today for preference of payment no answers. 
Then I get a text and saying he's sold we had a misunderstanding
: ( I have been waiting patiently!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find another? I don't mind paying 3k 

I had all my shipping lined up to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost the sale.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Shoot! Sorry to hear that.  Where are you looking? Anywhere?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

How sad! I don't think she has any for sale right now but here's a breeder with good dappled genetics in Ontario. https://www.facebook.com/Camerons-Boer-Goats-582639295186898/?fref=ts Maybe you could get in touch and see if she knows of any bucks available.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I thought he was stunning - but don't know boers that well. I have chased a few goats myself, and the funny thing is sometimes the same ones come back on the market in the next year, or even sooner. I hope you end up with him.
Have you posted want ad on kijiji? I know most high quality breeders get in touch with each other, but you never know, may be worth a shot.
Sorry you missed on him this time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, that is terrible, I am sorry you lost out in buying him, he was a nice one. 
Very unfair of the breeder to do that to you.
I have a weird feeling someone offered a larger price for him, then they were asking. 

I will keep my eyes open for another one for you.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> I thought he was stunning - but don't know boers that well. I have chased a few goats myself, and the funny thing is sometimes the same ones come back on the market in the next year, or even sooner. I hope you end up with him.
> Have you posted want ad on kijiji? I know most high quality breeders get in touch with each other, but you never know, may be worth a shot.
> Sorry you missed on him this time!


Yes I have put up an ad on kijiji today. Hopefully I find a better one!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't see the pics!!!!! Oh, I just saw why. I am so sorry you lost the sale. I've had that happen to me, and it really blows. 

Your gorgeous, dappled buck is out there somewhere. You'll find him yet!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Boer kings, had the same thing happen to me. Had a deposit set on a Friday.. Was going to mail out Monday cause we don't have mail over the weekend. Get a FB message on Saturday that her husband sold my goat even though he knew she was promised to me. This was a 9 month process.. The baby was born Xmas. I got the message the day after New Years...


----------

